# New Here, Question on Bachmann



## dieseldogpi (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am completely new to the model railroad scene. I want to get a g-scale Christmas themed train set for my son this year to go around the tree, then if he likes it, we can build more model railroads. I have been looking into a Bachman G-Scale Night Before Christmas set, question is how good are these. The reviews seem VERY mixed. Is there a better quality set or manufacturer I should be looking at? Sorry for the very basic questions. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I used a similar set (older one, I think the newer set locos are better quality) in my shop and got three years out of it running six days a week, better and more often maintained would have done better probably. I got seven and a half years out of the better quality (White Pass) loco that was sold separately. Under normal use you would never put that many hours on it. Also any issues develope then Bachman will fix or replace it.


----------



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

All starter sets are of lower quality, but they work. With G scale you basically get what you pay for. Like with any product proper maintenance will extend your enjoyment. I model with USA trains and am very happy with their quality. So jump in and enjoy!


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

Several years ago while Sam's Club was selling Bachmann G gauge sets at Christmas I bought the Wonderland Flyer set. As I recall I paid $130 for it and we have run it around the Tree every year since then. The transformer is not the greatest so I found a MRC Tech II railpower 1400 at a flee market for $8 and it runs really great.

Apparently there are different Wonderland Flyer sets because the one I bought came with what I consider a spectrum engine because it has a lot of valve gear and trim that is all metal. I have seen them with less and all plastic trim and valve gear.
Robert

The set









The engine


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You stole my CB handle so I can't answer.


----------

